# Carbon Road Bike - Black/grey/cheap



## Mburton1993 (21 Apr 2021)

Some of the specifications I would like:

Black or grey.
£500 or less
Light (like under 8kg although for £500 I appreciate that may be unlikely)
Rim brakes
Local (30 miles from Manchester)
Clincher wheels
5 Bolt crank set
Newish, say 5 years old at most
Would be nice if it could accommodate 28mm wide tyres
I'm 5'8" so probably small/medium.
Not too fussed about number of gears, I have an 8 speed at the moment so that or more.
It would be used for a few 20-30 mile rides a week and an occasional longer ride.
I'm probably going to add more specifications when I think of them and I'm quite picky so apologies in advance when I reject your bike. 

Oh and a satnav where you can upload your own route.

Edit: Satnav's separate.


----------



## monkers (22 Apr 2021)

Not carbon - but new for £430

For Sat Nav use your phone with RidewithGPS app or similar.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/p/rc-120-road-bike-grey-microshift/_/R-p-308062


----------



## Dan77 (22 Apr 2021)

Best bet is looking on eBay or Facebook marketplace. Some more sensible prices finally seem to be appearing now.

If you can find something with Shimano 105 groupset you'll be doing well but worth looking for IMO.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Apr 2021)

You forgot the power meter, carbon bars and Di2


----------



## vickster (22 Apr 2021)

I wouldn’t buy cheap carbon, I’d buy newer better specced alu with lighter parts
Eg something like this is 35 miles from Stalybridge, ending today
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284259139494?hash=item422f2a3fa6:g:C~AAAOSwHRRgeGjV&LH_ItemCondition=4
£500 carbon is going to be getting on a bit, 5 years or newer is likely whistling into the wind in the current market, more likely to get something like this for your budget if it has to be carbon
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133732738410?hash=item1f2317a56a:g:5rAAAOSwhRlgfGE-&LH_ItemCondition=4
(or it’ll be stolen).

Also this really is about the very worst time of year to buy a summer roadbike (other than May/June/July/August) ...if you can wait until January you may find something more easily!
Your search area is very small too I’d say given all the other wants


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2021)

Unless you are sexually aroused by carbon, you may well find many higher end alloy framed bikes actually weigh less than cheap carbon ones (like my Felt does my Boardman) and there will be more within your budget.


----------



## chris-suffolk (22 Apr 2021)

Good luck in your search. My carbon bike misses your want list on quite a few items, yet the same model, spec and age as mine sold recently on e-bay for about £900, so you may have to either downgrade your wants list or up the budget by (possibly) quite a bit.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Apr 2021)

I agree it's an exhaustive list! I've got a black Giant TCR available that I'll probably be letting go for about that figure, but I'm not near Manchester, and it's a M/L. And you'll not get GPS with it for 500. And it's older than 5 years, albeit 3 years of that it's been stored indoors and not ridden. 
You'll be rejecting a few I fear! 🤣
But you never know, so fingers crossed with your search. 👍


----------



## Gunk (22 Apr 2021)

Go a bit older and you’ll get a good CF frame with Ultegra 10 Speed groupset for that budget, It will be a brilliant bike.


----------



## Mburton1993 (18 May 2021)

Somewhat sorted.


----------



## Spiderweb (19 May 2021)

Mburton1993 said:


> Somewhat sorted.


What did you get?


----------



## Mburton1993 (20 May 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> What did you get?



Bit and pieces, I realised my specifications were, well, specific, so I bought parts instead, being mainly a Prorace Rapide frame, Mavic Krysuim SLS wheels, Ultegra crankset and and some new handlebars.


----------

